# Hashi's & Osteoporosis?



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Well...
I haven't posted on this site for a while. I've still been going the supplement route and have been delaying adding Armour (opposed to levothyroxine for me) before I was checked over at the Mayo in AZ.
Well, it turns out I have osteoporosis in my lower back (T-score of 3.5). The internist I saw did not run a full thyroid panel, so he thinks my thyroid function is fine with a TSH of 1.95 (range .3 to 5), and he didn't really listen (or read) my symptoms so he thought I was symptom free. The one thing he did pay attention to was what I listed as an intolerance to levothyroxine, and he told me that the issue now, because of the osteoporosis, is to ensure I don't become hyper as that's not good for bone loss. I'm 60, by the way, and will turn 61 in April.
My question basically is does anyone have osteoporosis added into the mix? I was happy to go on the medication until I read that it can cause femur fractures and loss of the jawbone. If I don't medicate, I'm then at risk of fractures of the spine. That's no good either.
And the doctor told me I should see an endo because balancing the thyroid med with the osteo med can be challenging.
Then I was reading that being hypo can also lead to osteoporosis. Sigh.
In the past year, I've gained 15 pounds, which isn't a great deal of weight, but it makes me more sluggish, and it leaves me in pain. I know that doctors don't really know me and can't necessarily believe me, but I am generally not overeating. I've switched to a primarily gluten free diet to keep my digestion operating optimally.
I am now ready to tackle this issue when I return home in 2 days. I have found a doctor who I like and who is willing to call other doctors when she needs advice.
Thanks for listening. I think I needed just to write all this down, so I could figure out what I needed to do. :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't have Hashis but have had Graves and was undiagnosed hyper for a long time. I do have osteo with a T score of -.5. I have managed not to have it go down hill in many years. I do take a medication once a month. I have taken some doozy falls in the last year with only fracturing my wrist which impressed me. My mother who ignored osteo after several broken bones is at -5.0 for many years now taking the same medication. She has had the spine factures which are very painful when they happen.

I am not sure if this helps you or not.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Typically, osteoporosis in relation to the thyroid is associated with hyperthyroidism or the over medication of hypothyroidism rather than hypothyroidism itself. I can see how it _might_ occur in untreated or inadequately treated hypo because low vitamin D levels, which have only recently been recognized as a problem, tend to occur with thyroid conditions and could attribute to the lessening of calcium absorption. I believe gender, age, menopausal state, lifestyle and ancestry probably play a bigger role however.

I have what they originally classified as osteopenia, though with several non-accident related stress fractures the guidelines say it should be classified as osteoporosis. I'm 46. Although I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in my early 40s, I was also later diagnosed with Graves Disease which I showed more of the symptoms for in my pre-teens/teens/early adulthood. At that time, 100 wasn't an unusual resting heart rate for me and at 5'8" I wore size 4 jeans. Needless to say, I believe those years I spent subclinical and untreated lead to the early onset osteo.

There are several brands of medications for osteoporosis that treat the condition in different ways. http://www.nof.org/articles/22 Do your homework on them and know the benefits and risks of each before making a decision.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I was diagnosed with osteopenia in my left forearm in Houston. I don't think mine is related to the Hashi's. I think mine is related to hyperPARAthyroidism (high PTH/high Cal).


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you. I'm doing my homework regarding side effects, and I have to say the issue with the jawbone scares me. Have any of you had that problem?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have not, nor has my mother. The side effects of the medication are scary, as are many medications...catch 22, for sure.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Forget about the side effects. Believe me, the side effects of having a fractured vertebra or another broken bone is a hell of a lot scarier than a small chance of minor side effects from the meds that prevent it.

Re the jaw bone.....mostly applies to people who were on high dose Prednisone.

If you want to be on the safe side, get all dental work done first, before you take meds for osteoporosis.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was un DX hyper for at least 7 years and then medicated hypo for 4.5 and now 8 years post op from a TT.

I also have osteopenia on the line of osteoperosis - finally was DX's with low D which I now keep in the 3/4 of top range. I also now take 1500 mg of calcium daily. I quit drinking milk when I was a teen.

This is kind of frightening as my dad had osteoperosis so bad he went from 6'1 to about 5'5 before he died at 89, I don't think he ever broke a bone.

I've already broken my hand and foot - before I was even DX'd with Graves.

I'm 5'10" and am trying like heck to keep every inch.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lovlkn,

I have a similar background to yours, un dx'ed hyper for years. I am 6'1" and have not lost any height. I did break my wrist last year. I have to really watch my Vit D as it tends to be on the low side, even with a supplement.

My mother has had fractured vertebrae, broken wrists, ankle and leg. She didn't address the beginning symptoms but the medication has helped her retain what bone density she has for years now.

Weight bearing exercise is important too.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I've been doing my research and have talked with my doctor and have started on strontium and continuing to take relatively high doses of Vitamin D. I'll request an additional bone density scan in a year and if the strontium and weight bearing exercises and yoga don't get my T-score up, I'll try Evista, which seems to be the drug with the fewest side effects that are worrisome to me.
On a very positive note, I've been supplementing for the Hashi's, and I have recently (within the past month) been having more and more good days, by which I mean days that my brain is working, I'm not freezing, and I'm not falling asleep at 6. (I can manage to stay up until 10!) and fewer and fewer dreadful days. Here's hoping I continue to feel good.


----------

